

Wufoo's First Promotional Video - unfoldedorigami
http://wufoo.com/2011/03/10/wufoo-promotion-video/

======
jgilliam
This is the best promo/explanation video for a web app I've ever seen.

~~~
barmstrong
Awesome...any idea how much a video like this costs?

------
danielha
That was beautiful in so many ways. When I saw "promo video" I was actually
expecting a lifestyle commercial with 20-somethings using Wufoo on their iPads
in a park. With indie rock playing as the soundtrack.

~~~
atourgates
Thanks for stealing my idea.

Jerk.

------
sawyer
Amazing promo video, can you guys go into a little more detail about the
process you used to create it? Did you handle all the coordination between the
artist, sound team, and animators?

~~~
unfoldedorigami
We actually documented the process as we were creating it and we're hoping to
put up a blog post in the future showing off the behind the scenes creation of
it, because we know a lot of people would be interested. So, yeah, look out
for it.

------
adlep
A little bit looongish, but otherwise very useful. Provides for a simple
explanation of what the wufoo service is all about to a broad audience. Quite
possibly, a high school cheerleader COULD understand it.

------
destraynor
A fantastic promo that leaves me wishing I had more excuses to use Wufoo.

------
Alex3917
The part about turning feedback cycles into feedback loops doesn't really say
anything, same with the part about turning dissonance into resonance. The rest
of the video is amazing though.

------
stevejohnson
This video is so good that even though I hadn't previously thought I needed a
form on my web site, I realized that I will in the near future and immediately
signed up for Wufoo.

------
sammcd
"And you can accomplish in a few short minutes what it takes a dedicated
programming team weeks to put into beta"

Ouch man that hurt.

But seriously Wufoo is looking much more impressive than the last time I saw
it. Had no idea you guys could process payments. Before watching that video I
would only recommend Wufoo to friends if they had very simple form needs, nice
to know that you can do much more.

------
edw519
Wow! Is there anything these people do that isn't excellent?

$100,000,000? 40 languages? Multiple industries?

Have you guys considered taking on serious investment and getting really big?
Perhaps you should.

~~~
daniel_levine
I for one would not be opposed :)

------
bgriggs1
I'd love to know the logic behind using the "ears" metaphor. Is the assumption
that their users don't completely get why a web form is needed or useful?
Seems like a stretch that made my brain stop trying to understand the
metaphor.

------
cmelbye
Wow, very entertaining promotional video. I wasn't expecting to enjoy sitting
through a promo video, but this was very nice. Good job!

------
daniel_levine
Awesome video guys

